# Finn CGC



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
I have been training with Finn for a year. We have been doing a mix of Rally & Agility. Recently Finn Sailed through his CGC, and in January we are finally stepping into the show ring to compete in Novice Rally, and Agility.I love this boy,he is amazing to work with and I'm so excited about taking the next steps with him!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on the CGC!! I bet you are excited for the shows coming up!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats, Finn!! Way to go on your CGC!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both.. Good job!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm totally excited! I was dragging my feet but have been to several matches in the last 6 months, and now have the confidence to step out.I love Rally, but am reall excited for the Agility. He excels there, and loves to do it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations on the CGC, Finn is a handsome fellow!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Sounds like you have lots more exciting things coming up! Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the CGC  It sounds like you have an exciting year coming up


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job, team Finn!


----------

